# Heading out Sunday 10/4



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Hopefully leaving this afternoon, swordfishing spur tonight, then trying to find what looks like an awesome color change leftover from the storm tomorror. Will be on 69 if anyone wants a buddy boat


----------

